# nvidia-drivers 304 mit aktuellem Kernel

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier eine Kiste mit ner alten Nvidia Quadro FX 4500 drin.

Laut Nvidia sollte mit Linux 64 Bit der Treiber 304.134 verwendet werden.

Bei den Release Notes finde ich:

```
    Added support for X.Org xserver ABI 23 (xorg-server 1.19)

    Fixed a bug that allowed nvidia-installer to attempt loading kernel modules that were built against non-running kernels.

```

und bei der Version 304.132:

```
    Added /var/log/dmesg to the list of paths which are searched by nvidia-bug-report.sh for kernel messages.

    Fixed a bug that caused kernel panics when using the NVIDIA driver on v4.5 and newer Linux kernels built with CONFIG_DEBUG_VM_PGFLAGS.

    Updated nvidia-installer to support ncurses version 6.x.

```

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sollte der Treiber auch mit neueren Kerneln laufen.

Jetzt würde ich gerne auf den stable 4.4.26 gehen, zwecks den Sicherheitsgeschichten die vor kurzem gefixt worden sind.

Ich kann das nvidia Modul zwar bauen gegen 4.4.26, bekomme aber beim laden 

```
[   20.759115] nvidia: Unknown symbol mtrr_del (err 0)

[   20.759281] nvidia: Unknown symbol mtrr_add (err 0)

[   20.850167] nvidia: Unknown symbol mtrr_del (err 0)

[   20.850332] nvidia: Unknown symbol mtrr_add (err 0)

[   20.923926] sddm[4297]: segfault at 8f0 ip 00000000000008f0 sp 00007fffa77adc88 error 14 in sddm[400000+66000]
```

Dazu finde ich https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/893282/304-128-and-kernel-4-3-can-compile-but-cannot-insert-it-mtrr-symbols-related-errors-/

Scheint aus meiner Sicht mein Problem zu sein.

Sollte das nicht inzwischen als Patch eingeflossen sein?

----------

